
Local web development vs. Vagrant vs. Docker: What’s right for you? - mblayman
https://www.mattlayman.com/blog/2019/web-development-environments/
======
aregsarkissian
One good middle ground option may be installing and running your
language/framework locally but running supporting data services such as mysql,
redis etc in docker containers.

